# FS: ADA M mini set (SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY!!!)



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Hello APC/Hawaii members,
I have an excellent ADA Mini-M set. It is really hard to part and is in excellent condition. I have had it for several or so years and running. I do not have the time to maintain it, so I want someone to take great pride in keeping it going. I will not spilt or sell items individually unless I have no takers. Till then just watch the posts. Thanks.
*ADA mini-M (W/ADA glass cover and clips)
*ADA solar mini-M
*ADA Co2 advance w/mini pollen glass (missing the original pollen glass, ADA green bacter) includes 2 Co2 cartrdges.
*ADA mini lily pipe set (intake & outake pipes)
*also included at no extra cost (free) Eheim ecco 2232 & ADA small pincettes

FINAL PRICE: $515.00 (SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY, PLEASE). Please PM
(all original boxes for most of the items)
Also for sale:
*ADA pro scissors spring (curve) $55
*DoAqua set (small-pincettes & scissor) $35


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

:bump:Sounds pretty awesome! Just had a baby otherwise I'd take you up on it!


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Travis.808 said:


> :bump:Sounds pretty awesome! Just had a baby otherwise I'd take you up on it!


hehe. Well you could use it as a scientific project in the baby room! you know all that talk about art/science could/would help grow your babies knowledge and make your baby smarter!!! :bounce:


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Sounds good! YOU explain it to my wife now.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

oh i forgot to add the ADA EL-valve in mini-m complete set. so since I already gave a price I'll just add it for free


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Just thought I post a pic, since its collecting dust in my room


----------



## taniner (Aug 30, 2010)

Is this still for sale?


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

sure is!!!


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Sold!!!


----------

